# Problemas con una radio



## prextor (Dic 15, 2009)

Hola Nuevamente amigos.

Saben tengo un problema con una radio de auto, es una pionner deh-p3950,

el problema es que al conector de la radio, se le salio el cable amarillo, y no se en que ubicacion volver a ponerlo, es decir, al lado del rojo, arriba de rojo, en diagonal, la verdad no me acuerdo, y lo otro es que tampoco tiene el cable negro de tierra, no se si se podra hacer algo con el negro conectandolo al cuerpo metalico de la radio.

ojala alquien que sepa de radios pionner me pueda ayudar y como solucionar el problema, se los agradezco de ante mano. gracias.


----------



## Alfgu (Dic 20, 2009)

El Rojo es el de alimentacion directa a la radio
El Amarillo es el de memória de la radio y necesita corriente continuamente con un consumo mínimo de 500 mA
El Negro a masa.
Puedes juntar perfectamente el rojo y amarillo sin problemas ya que los dos son de alimentacion.
Si tu coche no es un VolksWagen (ya que en esta marca tiene la mania de poner el positivo al chasis, no se que mistério tendrá, pero que no da calambrazo curiosamente), puedes poner la masa, el cable negro, directamente al chasis, sin problema o al primer cable negro ó marron que veas por el coche ya que estos dos colores son normalmente los de masa.


----------



## prextor (Dic 23, 2009)

Gracias por tu respuesta amigo


----------



## LU5JCL (Ene 19, 2010)

Amigos, tengo un problema con un Sony X-Plod cdx6800x...

no me lee algunos cds... me dijeron que le limpie el lector, lo hice pero no funciona correctamente.

tengo entendido que hay un preset dentro que regula la corriente de excitacion del lector, con lo cual al darle mayor corriente lee mas facilmente... pero no puedo encontrar el "famoso" preset... me darian una manito??
otro problema es que no escucho ni FM ni AM... que puede ser??

desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Alfgu (Ene 23, 2010)

Eso o que el autorradio está en las últimas o te ha tocado el que ha salido mal de fábrica. Si lo tienes en garantía, ves a cambiarlo por otro.
Otra que la lente ya no de mas de sí y que se tenga que cambiar, y sobre la radio mira la conexion de la antena.
Pero por los síntomas, no me da buena espina, puede ser lo primero.

Mira que Sony es buena marca, yo tengo una en el coche, una CDX GT410U que va de maravilla.


----------



## LU5JCL (Ene 23, 2010)

bueno muchas gracias, es un estereo usado que compre a un amigo, anduvo bien alrededor de 1 año y bueno... ahora creo que es hora de cambiarlo.

desde ya muchisimas gracias alfgu por tu atencion y si lo cambio te lo hago saber, si??

muchas gracias nuevamente y estoy para lo que necesites.

saludos y abrazos cordiales.


----------



## Alfgu (Ene 25, 2010)

Si es de segunda mano, me lo puedo creer perfectamente, por el uso que le haya dado el anterior dueño, en este caso tu amigo, que si ha reproducido muchos Cd's, la lente se haya agotado, y tambien en general puede ser que haya tocado el fin de su vida.
Ya me contaras ese cambio de radio.
Un saludo.


----------



## ibdali (Ene 25, 2010)

te recomiendo cambiar el láser por uno nuevo, no son muy caros!!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 25, 2010)

yo no tocaria el laser
es simplemente que el autoradio es muy bueno y no lee cd's truchos o piratas..

eso debe ser.


----------



## Alfgu (Ene 25, 2010)

En mi Sony, lee toda clase de CD's que le meta, ya estén rallados o sean "piratas", en caso de que no (que todavía no ha ocurrido), siempre está ese gran puerto USB para enchufar el Pen Drive y oir 2 Gb de música, si dejase de funcionar, siempre existiría la opción de usar la Jack hembra auxiliar con un Mp3, Ipod, Cd portatil, etc......., en caso contrario y solo funcionase la radio en FM, cabe la posibilidad de comprar ó fabricar un transmisor FM Stereo, y poner cualquier dispositivo reproductor que admita.


----------



## drz (Ene 2, 2012)

quiero poner un potenciometro pasivo adonde avia unpotenciometro rotatorio o reostatos  lo prove en mucha forma y no funciona en ve en cuando si.se puede? y como se conesta? responda porfavor


----------

